# Nef Pistols



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Anyone have the address/phone number for pistol repairs for NEF pistols?

WRL


----------



## Riverrun (Jun 8, 2004)

*Repairs:*

http://www.hr1871.com/Support/repairs.asp



*Contact Us:*

H&R 1871, LLC
PO Box 1871
Madison, NC 27025 

Phone: (866) 776-9292
Fax: 336-548-7801


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

If they are out of warranty any capable gunsmith can work on them. I use a local gunsmith and it never costs more than $50 to fix any part on them.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

John Payne in Montana is who I use.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

> John Payne in Montana is who I use.


Has done a couple for us as well!


----------

